

Ask HN: What supplements do you take to care for your eyes? - jemeshsu

Beside the regular rest from viewing LCD screen, do you take any supplements or other measure to care and protect your eyes?
======
will_brown
My Dad is 78 has Macular Degeneration and takes Lutein. He had to give up
driving about 8 years ago because his ability to distinguish colors declined,
a grey car might blend into the road or even the sky on an overcast day.

On the other hand he still uses a computer daily (at 200 - 300%
magnification). Aside from prescription eye drops with steroids I think my Dad
found a medical consensus Lutein is the "vitamin for the eye".

------
countessa
Nothing specifically for the eyes. I take cod liver oil regularly and zinc if
I start to feel the early stages of a cold.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I've tried Zinc, it has nasty side-effects of the bathroom variety. :)

------
wturner
Not sure if this counts but I drink carrot juice religiously. As well as a
multi vitamin and omega 3 capsules daily.

------
Mankhool
According to my Optometrist, unless you are suffering from Dry Eye, the best
thing to take for Eye Care is Omega-3s.

